# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  🔍🔍تحلیل و بررسی آزمون23مهر گاج🔍🔍

## Heisenberg1997

سلام
خودم امروز آزمون نرفتم اما سوالاتشو گرفتمو جواب دادم و حالا میخوام تحلیلشو براتون بنویسم.
ادبیات:
25تا سوال،شامل3سوال معنی واژه،2املا،3تاریخ،3آرایه،5ز  بان فارسی و9سوال قرابت معنایی کاملا در سطح کنکور بدون هیچ توضیح اضافه!
عربی:
25سوال شامل 5سوال ترجمه عربی به فارسی،1سوال مفهوم،2سوال ترجمه فارسی به عربی،4سوال متن،2سوال تشکیل،3سوال تحلیل الصرفی و8سوال قواعد که عربیشم کاملا مطابق و در سطح کنکور بود و توضیح خاصی نداره.
دین و زندگی:
25سوال که17سوال مربوط به آیات و پیام آیات و همچنین ترکیبی متن و آیات بود و 8سوال از متن اومده بود و سطح سوالاتم خوب بود.
زبان:
25سوال که3تاگرامر9تالغت 5تا کلوز و 8تا ردینگ داشت و سطحشونم استاندارد.
در کل عمومی های گاج دیدم که همونطور ک همه میگفتن و شنیده بودم عالین وخیلی به کنکور نزدیکن.
بریم تخصصیا.
زمینو بررسی نکردم فقط میدونم15تاسوال داشت!
ریاضی وفیزیک:
25سوال داشتن که مجموعا سعی شده بود تمام ایده هایی که درسال های اخیر بیشتر مورد نظر طراحان کنکور بودو داخل سوالاتشون جا بدن و در کل سطحش در همون حدو اندازه ی های کنکور بود.فیزیک هم همینطور.سختیشون از قلمچی کمتر بود کل اختصاصیاش بنظرم.
زیست:
40تا سوال داشت که12تاش شمارشی بود و28تا غیرشمارشی.
در کل سطح سوالاش معقول بود و نکات خوبی داشت هرچند ک یکی از سوالاتش بنظرم غلط بود.
سطح سوالاتش خوب بود و سوالای عجیب غریب هم تقریبا نداشت.ولی بعضی از سوالاش توجه وحشتناکی به شکل های کتابو ازتون میطلبید!سوال تک کلمه ای هم اصلا نداشت.من کتاب ای کیو رو بررسی نکردم ولی ناظر بخش شیمی همین انجمن این نظرو دارن که در سطح سوالات آی کیو بود سوالاتش.نکات ترکیبی هم تو سوالاش داشت طبق معمول.درکل از سوالای زیستش خوشم اومد.
شیمی:
25تاسوال که10تاش مال پایه بود.
شیمی پیش،5سوال حفظی،2سوال تحلیلی و8سوال محاسباتی داشت که یکی از سوالات حفظیش شمارشی و یکیشونم نیمچه شمارشی بود.
شیمی2روبررسی نکردم.
شیمی3هم سطح معقولی داشت و بنظرم درکل تو درس شیمی اونجوری ک شنیده بودم سوالات گاج خیلی سختن،حداقل تواین آزمون اینطور نبودن.شاید فقط یکم زمانبر بودن.
در کل آزمون خوبی بود سوالاتش.فقط من با فیزیکش زیاد حال نکردم.

سوالات زیست آزمون روهم چون این ازمون نمایندگیش گفت رایگان بوده میذارم.











پاسه کلیدی:
141-1
142-4
143-3
144-3
145-3
146-2
147-4
148-4
149-3
150-3
151-2
152-1
153-1
154-4
155-4
156-4
157-2
158-2
159-1
160-4
161-4
162-1
163-4
164-3
165-2
166-4
167-4
168-2
169-1
170-3
171-1
172-3
173-3
174-4
175-4
176-3
177-1
178-1
179-4
180-4

----------


## The JoKer

باریکلا همشهری از این همه وقتی که گذاشتی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> باریکلا همشهری از این همه وقتی که گذاشتی


تازه این ازمون اول رو گفت رایگان بوده.سوالاتشم رایگان بهم داد بااینکه هنوز ثبتنام نکرده بودم.میخواستم سوالاتم بذارم دیگه کامل بترکونم که حوصله نکردم دیگه از50صفحه عکس بگیرم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## The JoKer

> تازه این ازمون اول رو گفت رایگان بوده.سوالاتشم رایگان بهم داد بااینکه هنوز ثبتنام نکرده بودم.میخواستم سوالاتم بذارم دیگه کامل بترکونم که حوصله نکردم دیگه از50صفحه عکس بگیرم


ما که کانون میریم 
اما زحمات شما رو قدر میدونیم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## therealfarshid

> سلام
> خودم امروز آزمون نرفتم اما سوالاتشو گرفتمو جواب دادم و حالا میخوام تحلیلشو براتون بنویسم.
> ادبیات:
> 25تا سوال،شامل3سوال معنی واژه،2املا،3تاریخ،3آرایه،5ز  بان فارسی و9سوال قرابت معنایی کاملا در سطح کنکور بدون هیچ توضیح اضافه!
> عربی:
> 25سوال شامل 5سوال ترجمه عربی به فارسی،1سوال مفهوم،2سوال ترجمه فارسی به عربی،4سوال متن،2سوال تشکیل،3سوال تحلیل الصرفی و8سوال قواعد که عربیشم کاملا مطابق و در سطح کنکور بود و توضیح خاصی نداره.
> دین و زندگی:
> 25سوال که17سوال مربوط به آیات و پیام آیات و همچنین ترکیبی متن و آیات بود و 8سوال از متن اومده بود و سطح سوالاتم خوب بود.
> زبان:
> ...


مرسی داداش
فقط ی چیزی این آزمون اول که رایگان بوده میشه از نمایندگی شون بگیریم همینطوری؟

----------


## _LuNa_

> سلام
> خودم امروز آزمون نرفتم اما سوالاتشو گرفتمو جواب دادم و حالا میخوام تحلیلشو براتون بنویسم.
> ادبیات:
> 25تا سوال،شامل3سوال معنی واژه،2املا،3تاریخ،3آرایه،5ز  بان فارسی و9سوال قرابت معنایی کاملا در سطح کنکور بدون هیچ توضیح اضافه!
> عربی:
> 25سوال شامل 5سوال ترجمه عربی به فارسی،1سوال مفهوم،2سوال ترجمه فارسی به عربی،4سوال متن،2سوال تشکیل،3سوال تحلیل الصرفی و8سوال قواعد که عربیشم کاملا مطابق و در سطح کنکور بود و توضیح خاصی نداره.
> دین و زندگی:
> 25سوال که17سوال مربوط به آیات و پیام آیات و همچنین ترکیبی متن و آیات بود و 8سوال از متن اومده بود و سطح سوالاتم خوب بود.
> زبان:
> ...



سلام لطف کردین.

به نظرشما این آزمون سوالاتش استانداردتر هستش یا آزمون امروز قلم چی؟!

ممنون از پاسختون.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> مرسی داداشفقط ی چیزی این آزمون اول که رایگان بوده میشه از نمایندگی شون بگیریم همینطوری؟


من خودمم هنوز ثبتنام نکردمرفتم نمایندگیشو بهم دادن همینجوری رایگان

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> سلام لطف کردین.به نظرشما این آزمون سوالاتش استانداردتر هستش یا آزمون امروز قلم چی؟!ممنون از پاسختون.


ازمون امروز قلمچیو ندیدم و نمیتونم نظری بدم.ولی این استاندارد بود بنظرم.درمورد قلمچی هم میتونید ازنظر دوستان توتاپیک تحلیل قلمچی استفاده کنید

----------


## amins

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون... فقط اگر میشه کنار سوال یا تو یه برگه جواب کلیدیشونو بزار
که اگر بچه ها مشکل داشتن با جواب در موردش بحث کنیم تو تاپیک زیست شناسی

اگر تنوستی بقیه ازمونا فقط سوالای زیستشو بزار..اگرم وقتت میگرفت تا همینجا هم دستت درد نکنه زحمت کشیدی

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون... فقط اگر میشه کنار سوال یا تو یه برگه جواب کلیدیشونو بزار
> که اگر بچه ها مشکل داشتن با جواب در موردش بحث کنیم تو تاپیک زیست شناسی
> 
> اگر تنوستی بقیه ازمونا فقط سوالای زیستشو بزار..اگرم وقتت میگرفت تا همینجا هم دستت درد نکنه زحمت کشیدی


ممنون از یادآوریتون.کلید اضافه شد.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

دوستان،سوالات زیست و کلیدشون،به تاپیک اضافه شد.
مبحث آزمون:
زیست شناسی وآزمایشگاه پیش دانشگاهی:فصل اول تا ابتدای ترجمه
زیست شناسی وآزمایشگاه2:فصل1و2

----------


## Rmn

سلام دوستان من خودم گاج شرکت می کنم ولی امروز هم قلم چی رو به صورت ازمون دادم در کل به نظرم سطح سوالات گاج از قلمچی بالاتر بود به خصوص در زیست  به دوستانی که قلمچی میرن توصیه میکنم گاج رو بررسی کنن

----------

